# One Women Pro Charity Redfish Tournament - Facebook Live



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

The Florida Pro Redfish Series is sponsoring a STATEWIDE One Woman Pro Charity Fishing Tournament on October 7th. You can fish wherever you want with a "Marshall" on your boat. The Marshall can drive the boat but can not assist the lady angler in any way. The event is open to females of all ages and skill levels. The lady angler must catch, net, unhook and measure the fish by herself while the Marshall records the catch on Facebook Live. Details, including rules, will be posted on the Florida Pro Website in the coming week at www.floridaproredfish.com. The entry fee is $150 and there will be cash and prizes. A portion of the entry fee will be donated to a local charity that has been pre-selected by Florida Pro.


----------

